# Need Help With Party... not Halloween but in the spirit of it



## docdoc13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi everybody! I am a newbie here, so I apologize if this post is inappropriate. 

Let me start by saying that I am a HUGE Halloween fan, love browsing these forums, and I am happy to have many fellow Halloween lovers out there! So, on to my question:

I have decided to have a Vampire/Masquerade Ball for my upcoming 45th birthday, probably in a Victorian theme. This will be in April. I am very excited, but have come upon a stumbling block as to how to create some kick ass "save the dates" . I'm thinking to do email or electronic for these, with a real invite to follow. Now, the people who know me well already know of my love of all things Halloween/spooky/gothic/etc, but the fear is that there will be a segment of people who will be freaked out by the whole idea and may not want to come. Hence the addition of the Masquerade part, to soften it up a bit. 

So I need ideas... help!! I am open to just about anything, so fire away!

thanks!!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know what your budget is, but you could send masquerade masks with a scroll invitation attached. Maybe stamp the wording to your invitation and emboss with gold or glittery red embossing powder. You can use harlequin print paper or wrapping for the invitation boxes. When I think of masquerades, I think of those jesters dressed in harlequin -print clothing and those masks with the long bird beaks.


----------



## riahobiah (Aug 25, 2012)

I would probably opt of out mentioning the Vampire stuff on the save-the-dates, if you want to make sure people don't freak out. Maybe try a phantom of the opera picture with your save-the-date wording, or any other black picture with only a masquerade mask on it. Use ribbet.com for awesome text/halloween textures for sure. Send those out via e-mail! 
You can then mention the vampire theme in the real invite or by word of mouth!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know if this is what you are looking for...but maybe it will inspire.H1 









http://www.tinyprints.com/product/17455/halloween_party_invitations_dazzling_frame.html?SSAID=174212&CID=AFF-SAS-174212-184906&SSAIDDATA=TT40JiJFPzs7QkVZKCFQJCVVLVwkSk8mMzA%2FK1g0TDEmRi5APk1DU1RPSUJDNFJCRUNaXz4uQjoxMzhONgpNUEQjWF5AWitWQFVARj9BOTQ8WjxaOlshRyUoS05YN1AnTUddPTVGOCUwLV5FWjNYI01UVzdYXjZEKEtbCk1fKV5BN188MEhEUStKQyQ4VSpKN0I6VlVBVS4wRkIvUEc9L0RXMUVVXUBNPSxIVDBARU4vUE5bJlRSLiIKTVQ8Ji8mTF5KQyk9OzcoPl4mLFwrWlxVTyMsPlpQOEw0VVxDIFZWVVwyXk5dPT9KP0dKUUs2WEgpSSRRSAowW05KTjZZVz5bOl9YUE9LNVBQSkolMCAgCg%3D%3D
















Vampire Invites from Martha Stewart









http://www.tinyprints.com/product/30043/studio_basics_halloween_party_invitations_mysterious_bats.html?SSAID=426796&CID=AFF-SAS-426796-82482&SSAIDDATA=TT40JiJFPzs7QkVNLSEwMC1ULVwkSk8mMzA%2FK1g0TDE%2BRk88Ok1DTldOOT5PNSNeQ0VaSzgpQ1Y7NikmKApNQEAnKU9FTkhQRT0yRz5ELCFfVzpKOEYyUlMlSUdZM0siSTZBMTUyLSNAVVtEOjNMMFlZNiJbQjRESCtbCk1fKVZLN15dOV9XXSZLQy0xQjlGO0BLN1lQNzo0RENbSkVdL0RXVTlZWDBRJy1ITDdGJUI%2BVk5WWFA3QzMKTUI4RjgjPTZKRFlMIiE8U1knPFQ1TylJPTJYV1FFWlE%2FRSwzIlEzSEs%2BOlNXL0pSWFU%2BXE4gLCQ%2BXyBETAo9Tjs%2BKyJdOihKSD5BRF4rNlBGWzQ8QiQmIFxSOFAsQ1dXTFRdTFxAIAo%3D









http://www.tinyprints.com/product/17402/halloween_party_invitations_vintage_bats.html?SSAID=426796&CID=AFF-SAS-426796-184906&SSAIDDATA=TT40JiJFPzs7QkVNLSEwMC1ULVwkSk8mMzA%2FK1g0TDE%2BRk88Ok1DTldOOT5PNyNHUUc6XzcsN1orMjlaIQpNQERbMUpUQl1WQFFHUypNTyQ4WllaWlslQzBZUEQpI1YhWVZbNkUqNychJUNWX0M6MiggPicsXlFHWFpKCk1aXkYtNU9IMEg1MTlKQ0kzUF1SWkVbSk5BVE8hUDBDV0AoIl9bVVlDX0BJPSktSSxMMSIvR0smMEBGQzwKTURISj8wSEtHUkwgLyJdQl8wKE0mTyklLTdYO0xTT1Q%2BUExOVFNSPFwjPUNdKlpfLFA6VVoxSSg%2BXVFEWAo5TEpKOyBcKj5YXV9dVF5SRlA3XyIgJSgjJD1LS1BbQj9SQCAgCg%3D%3D


Some party ideas....









Vampire Pops
Recipe Here:
http://bubbleandsweet.blogspot.com/2011/10/vampire-cake-pop-redux.html


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

A few more.....keep it fun! 



























Vampire Party.....Garlic Necklaces
Instead of asking guests to dress up in full costume, get into the spirit with garlic pendant necklaces. Thread a darning needle with red, black or white ribbon. Poke needle through the top of a head of garlic and string ribbon through hole. Tie ends together.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.zazzle.com/vampire_bride_rsvp_card_d_invitation-161188579931959743[


----------



## docdoc13 (Aug 5, 2012)

WOW!! Thank you all for such GREAT ideas! I have been offline for a bit, so I apologize for not answering earlier. I ended up going with my gut and saying "well, if they know me, they will get it, and if they don't then maybe they shouldn't be at the party" and sent out a Save-the-Date which I am very happy with. 
I have also gotten some positive feedback, so things are good (the funny thing is the ones who say "well, it's so far in advance, I couldn't possibly know if I can go" to which I replied "well, that's the whole point, I don't want to hear that it was too last minute and you aren't going because you don't have time to get a costume" LOL)

OK so keep the ideas coming, cos next up: invitation ideas (maybe a video??) and definitely some ideas on how to decorate the hall/event space!


----------



## riahobiah (Aug 25, 2012)

cover everything in fabric to really change how the space looks. Black sheets draped over furniture, with some red accents here and there will transform the space quickly! That and lighting - both quick, easy, cheap, and effective starting points. Try and replace the current lighting with orange bulbs to get a soft, candlelit glow to the space, or make some fake candles with 'blood drips' on them for tables! (There are about 10,000 tutorials for these on this site and many others!)


----------

